# All that career tests do is...



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

All career tests do is make you think about what you might like. Heres a shorter test that might help.
You get to choose a job in a large company with lots of job options, you get the same money for any job you choose... now what job would you choose?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anything? I suppose I would go for a creative job where I could work by myself.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Do you really mean anything? Anything at all? Because if so...I would love to listen to music all day, though I doubt that is an actual job.

In a real life situation, I would love to be a lead research physicist in thermal, plasma, or astrophysics.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Anything? Pay me to sit at my computer all day. :tongue:


----------



## Parttime muse (Feb 8, 2010)

A job where I can work outdoors and be creative at the same time.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

counseling xD


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd want to be an outside source Admin assistant to the CEO, Pres, or a high up mangement.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

inebriato said:


> Anything? Pay me to sit at my computer all day. :tongue:


Shouldn't be too hard to sort that out - that's pretty much any cubicle job


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

Security Guard....lol


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

Dog Training/Rehabilitation! <3


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

Most highly paid job in company are the one that the most fun. So it wouldn't change anything for me, even though I wouldn't be in there for the money.

I wouldn't like a job that requires as main skill to be lazy..


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

Behavioral neuroscientific research.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

Mestarious said:


> Most highly paid job in company are the one that the most fun. So it wouldn't change anything for me, even though I wouldn't be in there for the money.
> 
> I wouldn't like a job that requires as main skill to be lazy..


I agree completely. If the compensation really wasn't a factor, knowing that you're brining a skill that the company normally would have a high demand for is always great. Of course the people who make big bucks usually work extremely long hours (up to 100 per week for investment banking, for example) but I welcome the opportunity to work twice as hard now so I can work half as hard later and still live a comfortable and responsible life where I don't become some bitter left winger moaning about how unfair it is that exactly what I want to do isn't always the most in-demand by society, but presenting it in a way that suggests that society should be forced to compensate me based on the value that I think my contributions are worth and add to it a huge smattering of envious attacks on the upper middle class and a substantial portion of belief that luck is the sole factor dictating wealth. All in all, I would definitely want a role like CEO, venture capitalist, etc. even if it meant I would be putting in twice the hours of your average worker.


----------



## spg565 (Apr 8, 2010)

making and playing music :laughing: . now that would be absolutely wonderful


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

spg565 said:


> making and playing music :laughing: . now that would be absolutely wonderful


This, too, for me.


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

I would love to get paid to work in a garden reading and writing poems about nature and love.


----------



## saturnbug (Jan 11, 2010)

Set Designer.
Or even better, independent research.
Just do project after project on my own.


----------



## The King of Suck (Apr 20, 2010)

An actor: I love the fact that you can switch from one different role to the next which will be completely different from the last. It dose not sound boring at all.
or
Anything where I am always doing something different every day.....
like Mon: Photographer. 
Tue: Child Care Center. 
Wend: Subway. 
Thur: Arcade Tournament Money Matches.
Fri: Rock Band meeting, working on songs and such
Sat-Sun: Dungeons and Dragons

If my position dose not require me to be in different positions....it will bore me and make me feel stuck and nerve racking.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I would like to some type of psychologist, or even philosopher. Either of those would be fun, in my opinion. :crazy:


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

Lead male stripper for Chippendale's.

fast-paced, center of attention, and it's a safe place for me to indulge in my perverted need to show people my package and be tipped in oodles of crusty $1 bills.

when i save up enough crusty $1 bills, I'd eventually open up my own restaurant, a male version of Hooters called....um...Nuts. we would specialize in...nuts. and beer.


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I'd like to be a counselor too. 

I wouldn't want to work for a large corporation though.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

A translator / philosophy teacher (even in a hypothetical situation it's hard to imagine having a job involving philosophy, or any other humanities for that matter)
although money does play a role and this is the type of test that could easily send you into poverty if you aren't careful [it doesn't matter which career do you choose as long as it's something you like]
just sayin'.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be the investigator/reporter.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

but I don't wanna work in a large company! ; A;

my dream job is something where I get to sing all the time. so an opera singer, a vocalist in a band, something like that.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Either a Physics teacher, a Physicist or an Engineer...


----------



## mnemonicfx (Sep 5, 2010)

Multidisciplinary research department.


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd want to lead a team, moving us closer and closer to true VR. My role would be to keep everyone on the same page, make sure feedback is moving around, and have a direct hand in the development process. Lead from within, in a creative, and eventually highly useful, series of projects.

Reality almost certainly won't allow me to wear so many hats and still be successful. :sad:


----------

